# Why do the fans always make better shiz?



## Kiru-kun (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd like to bring to you today, a Web series, that is made of so much awesome.




Remember those old Mortal Kombat movies that ever nerd cringes to bring up?



I bring to you today


Mortal Combat Legacy



It's a new take on the Mortal Kombat Series that I think you all will enjoy.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 25, 2011)

would you really use MK: Legacy as an example?
since you know...its made by Warner Bros?
but then again it has a much much better feel as again MK is with WB so its mostly first hand works.


----------



## Thaily (Jul 26, 2011)

Because movies/games/etc. are made by committee and have to pander to investors.


----------

